# Marvin rotary dividing table



## tfleming (Sep 11, 2017)

Guys, I think I made a great score today.  Purchased a complete Marvin rotary table complete with indexer and 1 plate.   Last one I saw sold on ebay looked to go for around $500.  I paid $230


 After a wee bit of research, I found this:

http://www.lathes.co.uk/atlasmiller/page2.html


I would love to find theslotting attachment, looks like a nice unit.

Oh, and it included a 6" 3 jaw Cushman chuck as well.

I think I did ok.....


----------



## killswitch505 (Sep 11, 2017)

Sweet score!!!! I'm keeping my eyes peeled for something like this


----------



## Reeltor (Sep 12, 2017)

Where are the pictures???  From the link it looks like a really nice accessory.


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 12, 2017)

I started designing a vertical head like that. The slotting attachment  would not be that hard to do either. I never finished the design as I would need a bigger and better lathe than I have to make some of the parts. Plus I don't own the Atlas that I am using.


----------



## tfleming (Sep 12, 2017)

I'll try to get some pics posted tonight.  I also bought this today:

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/tls/6271403924.html


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 12, 2017)

nice deal


----------



## tfleming (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## tfleming (Sep 12, 2017)

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/10734/17014.pdf


----------

